# What is your "feel good" trick?



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Meant to bring this up awhile back...

At the end of our season a buddy and I were talking about certain tricks just "feeling good". I don't mean feels good to land because its banger, but something you do that you can relax and enjoy the whole trick through on jumps, rails, that sort of thing. This isn't about bragging, it's about doing whats just plain fun, to me that's what snowboarding is about, the fun factor. For me its..

Straight jump or hip = Backside shifty, sometimes with lien grab.
Rail/Box = Noseslide nose-grabs (grabbing the nose while sliding with the tail off the side of the rail, facing downhill.)

Just curious what other peoples are.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Well since I haven't had much time to practice tricks I'll go with a simple grab since it's the only thing I've done so far with my limited riding this past season. I like the feeling of floating through the air. I'll update this next season when I'll have a few tricks in my bag:laugh:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I love to bone out shifties or melons over jumps and nollie tail press back 180s on boxes


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> I love to bone out shifties or melons over jumps and nollie tail press back 180s on boxes


Ah I should've said something about bones, anytime I get one of those "forgot what the hell I was gonna do" jumps I just bone out the front leg :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

To me, it's popping off of a big natural jump, making a simply grab and just seemingly hanging there in the air forever then coming down into two feet of fresh pow. That's where it's at.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

tweaked out method grab.. i love the way it looks


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

switch fs lip 270 out, and regualr fs board
for jumps it would just be a melon grab, or a backflip in some situations


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

tail block


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I love to just ride vertically up walls and 180 off them.

My recent feel good trick is the suitcase grab that I picked up that you can see in my avatar. Other than that, it is a good nollie tailpress with a tail grab anywhere down the slopes.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

3 second long tail side manuals on a stiff ass board, makes me feel taller lol.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BurtonX8 said:


> Meant to bring this up awhile back...
> 
> At the end of our season a buddy and I were talking about certain tricks just "feeling good".


I've been waiting for someone to say something like "Heather," "Lisa," "Susan" etc.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

fs 270s onto rails

Big floaty tweaked out stalefishes off kickers

Bonking anything from trees to signs to little kids


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tindy's everyone should do them and say fuck it to those that claim it's not a grab.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mines are as simple as can be, hell not even a trick. Mines are euro carves (qiuck edge to edge changes) while fooling around on side hits.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I like to throw huge early 90's style method grabs whenever there are a group of kids sitting around watching. It makes my girlfriend laugh her ass off everytime.

(I always imagine myself wearing a neon ski suit and headband)

Edit: also chicken salads and handplants make everyone smile


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

xD

air 180s and butters. get off me lol


----------



## BataleonET (Mar 16, 2010)

BS boardslides for rails and floaty 3's into powder for airs


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

GC24 said:


> Bonking anything from trees to signs to little kids


hahaha agreed!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tindy's everyone should do them and say fuck it to those that claim it's not a grab.


YouTube - Tindys With Willy And Kyle :thumbsup:


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

my favorite trick to feel good isn't even a trick so much as a cool way to save a bail. when i happen to fall i'm good at contorting my body on the ground and rolling from a history of karate and jujitsu so one of my favorite things to do, on purpose sometimes too, is to spin around so im head first on my back sliding down the mountain and tuck n roll backwards into a quick handstand and land back on an edge and riding again. makes it hard for the dicks on the chair lift to scream anything at you for falling when you save it like that. 

aside from that and little butters n ground stuff i've never been one for the park n tricks. i'd rather be the guy who's comfortable flying past the park kids going mach 3 and not dying. my true way to feel good is putting on the perfect song and not hitting the brakes til the bottom no matter what, and coming away from it without an injury.


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Ya poppin tripods=steeeezy!


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Mines are as simple as can be, hell not even a trick. Mines are euro carves (qiuck edge to edge changes) while fooling around on side hits.


hell yes! you sound like my kinda rider! one of my favorite ways to attack a run, albeit a douchy thing to do, is to sit on top for a sec and scout out shitty skiers... then make em into my slalom run as i bomb the thing. it's a great way to turn a nuisance into a fun way to mix things up.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

MadBomber53045 said:


> when i happen to fall i'm good at contorting my body on the ground and rolling from a history of karate and jujitsu so one of my favorite things to do, on purpose sometimes too, is to spin around so im head first on my back sliding down the mountain and tuck n roll backwards into a quick handstand and land back on an edge and riding again.


Haha that's a fun way to recuperate, I'll try it next time. Ever not land the ''recovery tumble'' and have it look like a double fail lol?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Fat shiftys and nose presses on rails.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Switch 180's feel so natural and flow good


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

fredericp64 said:


> Haha that's a fun way to recuperate, I'll try it next time. Ever not land the ''recovery tumble'' and have it look like a double fail lol?


You must have missed the "Anyone at A-Basin on 4/2" thread!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ hahah I just looked it up, this answers my question pretty good loll thx 

ninja.......in progress lol


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

to me nothing beats the feel of a nice big backside 180 ... this year it seems switch fs 180s have been my play trick of choice .. on rails I like noseslides and noseslide combos specifically noseslide to back tail and noseslide to tail press


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Does that mean I'm euro carving when I do quick edge to edge changes staying basically in a tight line? instructor dude told me to stop before I hurt myself, but it was fun as hell doing it over the flatter terrain.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

frontside boardslide on a long down rail


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> You must have missed the "Anyone at A-Basin on 4/2" thread!



yea i can only assume i nearly had it saved hahaha, thank god for helmets though


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm still pretty new. Three seasons of snowboarding, but this past season I was able to finally dial in a couple different butter variations, and BS/FS 1's. I must say it feels pretty damn good to throw those around. I even landed a few 3's but rarely are they clean...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Definitely a huge shifty lien grab off a nice 50-60 foot jump where you just float over the landing. For rails probably just a smooth fs lipslide tailslide or backslide boardslide.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I would dook my pants if I was 50 - 60 ft off the ground at this point in snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> I would dook my pants if I was 50 - 60 ft off the ground at this point in snowboarding


Your not necessarily 50-60 ft off the ground....i'd be scared shitless there lol...its how long the jump is from take off to knuckle. your more like 10 ft off the ground (base of board) maybe a little higher and your heads only like 15 feet but once you hit a 40 foot tabletop it makes small jumps seem so small and you just float right over the landing and sometimes can't even feel urself land


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Back 180's, front 3's, front 270's onto anything. Sometimes it's fun to just stay mellow on a sunny day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

On jumps I like to just throw out big clean 360's or a boned out nose grab!
but off of boxs my favorite trick is 270 on 270 out


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Bonking everything


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

switch cross-rockets


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

BS 180 on spines, cranked methods are always classic and drops I like switch 5's. A lot of the time simpler tricks look better than the super tech tricks, plus they're easier to land in pow off big kickaaaas.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

tail to nose press to fun fox


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

on rails i love the feeling of doing a front nose through a down, flat, down. also a new one i learned this season which is a lot of fun is when i come up to the rail going 50-50 but have my upper body starting to rotate then as soon as my board is on the rail i let my lower body loose and swivel a 270 around to a front nose and then hold it till the end where i 270 out.

on jumps double stiffy front 360s are prob my favorite simple trick to do but i just learned switch back 5s this year and those are a blast.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Holy shit you're alive, must mean the season is over.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

haha sadly yes, my season is over for the most part. i got one trip left i think to mt hood with the program i coach for. overall i had a great season though so its ok. learned more tricks this year then the past couple combined and finally have all four 540s on lock.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

GONZO said:


> BS 180 on spines, cranked methods are always classic and drops I like switch 5's. A lot of the time simpler tricks look better than the super tech tricks, plus they're easier to land in pow off big kickaaaas.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Front flip off a rail with a 50/50, always wanted to know how to front flip onto a rail but too scared to try it. Otherwise its mostly grabs and tweaks,drops.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

On jumps it'd have to be FS 180 or a FS 360, and on rails I'd say 50/50 FS 180 out.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I love nose presses, then a little tail tap on the way out. Makes me feel smooth  As for jumps, a slow 3 feels awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

method grab... it makes you look alot better than you actually are haha


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

cab 180-tailpress....butters


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Buttered 360.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Backside 180. They just feel nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Cant help but to cheese doodle smile when I pull a nice wheelie for a long time....

Or to ollie off a little roller and get some good height....especially next to a bunch of dudes who think they are the shit...


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

GavinHope said:


> Backside 180. They just feel nice.


this. /thread

back ones where ever ur doing it just feel amazing, a slow shift back one of a kicker feels so good, or off a little hip / bump on the run. They just feel good.


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

270 off side jumps


----------

